# For the Everyday Minerals ladies :)



## zombie_candy (Nov 26, 2006)

I want to order the free sample makeup kit from EM to try it out and I took a look at all the shades. I've always been bad at this kind of stuff, shade selection. I've been looking at the warm shades catagory since I'm an NC40 in MAC SFF. You can choose 3 shades to try from the EM shades. Any suggestions from those who are using this?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 26, 2006)

U might want to check this thread out...

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57572


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't been matched to any MAC foundations yet, but my guess is that I'm about NC44-45 - I've been using everyday minerals original glo by mixing medium tan and tan.  I got some intensive formula samples last week, and medium tan works fine by itself there.  I say, go with medium tan as the "middle" color, then select one lighter and one darker.


----------

